
Data Science: Just One More Way That Donald Trump Is Different - roseway4
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/data-science-just-one-way-donald-trump-different/
======
roseway4
Nice article on a similar topic published by fivethirtyeight.com this morning,
though this time focussed on the significant impact on the Republican Party:
[http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/trumps-scorning-of-
data-...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/trumps-scorning-of-data-may-not-
hurt-him-but-itll-hurt-the-gop/)

